# [solved] nforce ethernet help needed

## shredator

I can usually solve these types of issues just by searching, but in this situation I dont know what to search for. 

I cannot access the internet. 

The forcedeth driver is built into the kernel.

during boot, the eth0 script seems to load ok. 

can someone tell me where to begin troubleshooting? or maybe refer me to an appropriate thread.

thanks in advance,

kalenLast edited by shredator on Fri Jun 16, 2006 4:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## runningwithscissors

Do you acquire an address via DHCP or use a static one?

In case of a static address, do you have your gateway and nameserver options set correctly? Or if you are connecting to a machine on your local network to access the internet, is the server machine routing internet packets properly?

Post the outputs of:

#ifconfig

#route -n

#less /etc/resolv.conf

And try pinging machines on your local network, and tell us what happens.

----------

## shredator

im not using dhcp, its not working.

could someone tell me what to look for in the above mentioned outputs/files?

I have to boot to windows to use the internet so i cant easily post large amounts of text

----------

## dresden

You seem to be running a dual boot system. You might try unplugging your machine or turning it off at the power supply and then booting directly into linux. I know it sounds silly, but supposedly the forcedeth driver under version 53 doesn't set some bit and so you can receive but not transmit (or vice versa, I can't remember).

I guess the windows drivers put it in some mode that doesn't get reset until you cold boot.

----------

## gir_doom

ifconfig should have an IP address assigned to eth0. If you do not have an IP try running:

```
dhcpcd net.eth0
```

Once you have an IP address you should be able to ping your gateway (router). 

If you have a static IP and can ping your gateway but do not have access to the internet, check the afore mentioned resolv.conf there should be at least one nameserver (usually you router).

----------

## shredator

cold booting solved it!

is there any "real" solution to this? or do I just need to cold boot evey time?

Thanks to eveyone that replied!

----------

## dresden

http://www.kernel.org/diff/diffview.cgi?file=%2Fpub%2Flinux%2Fkernel%2Fv2.6%2Ftesting%2Fpatch-2.6.17-rc6.bz2;z=2893

```
+ *      0.53: 19 Mar 2006: Fix init from low power mode and add hw reset.
```

Like I mentioned before, any version of the driver under v0.53 isn't going to work without cold boot.

Your options seem to be:

1) Cold boot when going to linux

2) Stop running windows

3) Install a kernel greater than 2.6.17-rc6

4) Look for a backport to an older kernel

4) Try to backport the new forcedeth driver to an older kernel. (something that gentoo-sources might use). Then submit the patch to bugs.gentoo.org so all the other lazy people can reap the benefits of your actions

----------

## Monkeh

 *dresden wrote:*   

> Like I mentioned before, any version of the driver under v0.53 isn't going to work without cold boot.

 

Not exactly. It depends on the card, I dual boot fine with an older version.

----------

## dresden

Sorry, I meant in his particular situation.

I've heard that the problem arises with C51 motherboards.

----------

